# Herfing it up in the "Stan"



## Navydoc (Jan 26, 2005)

Gotta love taking "students" down the slope


----------



## ToddziLLa (Oct 17, 2005)

Sweet! Keep up the good work Doc.


----------



## opus (Jun 21, 2005)

Great pic Paul. Teach them boys right.


----------



## Da Klugs (Jan 8, 2005)

Must be handy being able to just lean over and use any rock to light one up.


----------



## croatan (Mar 23, 2005)

Very nice, Paul. Thanks for the pic.


----------



## Moglman-cl (May 27, 2005)

WTG Paul! Keep up the great work, including the corruption of those youngsters.


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

Allright Paul! Glad to see ya'll enjoy a little down time, if there is such a thing over there. Keep on smokin' and keep yer heads down - thanks to you all for doing what yer doing.


----------



## NCRadioMan (Feb 28, 2005)

That's the Doc! Making sure everyone is healthy and happy. WTG Paul! Thanks for taking care of our guys and gals! :u


:ms NCRM


----------



## Puffy69 (Sep 8, 2005)

Uhhhh..Yeahh..I know..Pushed me down,You Bastage...:r


----------



## floydp (Jun 6, 2004)

Ole Doctor Feelgood at it again. WTG Paul. Thanks for the pic brother..


----------



## RPB67 (Mar 26, 2005)

Looking good Doc ! 

Looking real good. Looks like cigar school is open.


----------



## catfishm2 (Nov 6, 2004)

Great pic Paul! Thanks.


----------



## kvm (Sep 7, 2005)

The poor ba$tard$ don't stand a chance with you pushing down the slope :r Great pic Doc.


----------



## Ms. Floydp (Jan 7, 2005)

Great pic Paul!! I know how intently they're listening to you too! We certainly were when you were educating us!! Stay safe please...looking forward to our next herf!


----------



## ComicBookFreak (Sep 7, 2005)

Nice pic Paul, thanks for all you and your "apprentices" do for us.:u Godspeed to you all.

CBF:w


----------



## drrgill (Jan 1, 2000)

Good Job NAVYDOC....Keep those Boys safe and Herfen!!

*Thanks For your service!!!!!!*


----------



## hatred (May 17, 2006)

that picture was taken during our hour away from Afghanistan... Gabe, Matthew (hatred), Mike (mikecon75), Paul (navydoc) and Andres... let the corruption commence!!


----------



## joed (Nov 12, 2005)

Taking the newcomers down the slope is one of the great joys in life - no matter where you are!

Good job there Doc!


----------



## LT Rich (Sep 7, 2005)

Nice work Paul!! Hope time is moving quickly, keep up the good work. 

LT :gn


----------



## snkbyt (Jun 22, 2006)

Cigar 101 is now in session. WTG and thanks for all that you guys (& gals) do to keep the flags flying. Smoke'm if ya got'm and keep your heads down and stogies in a cool safe place.


----------



## VinnDog (Feb 26, 2006)

God Bless you all! Thank You!! Stay in touch and keep on HERFin!

Thanks again and always!
VinnDog


----------

